# Eminem @ M!X (x16)



## AMUN (12 Nov. 2006)

​


----------



## Clown34 (2 Aug. 2012)

Ich vermisse den alten Marshall Mathers, den rebellischen Kaoten.
Seine jetzige Musik ist zwar immer noch besser als die seiner meisten Konkurrenten, doch hat es nicht mehr ganz den touch von früher.
Mal sehen ob 2012/2013 ein neues Album kommen wird. Bin gespannt.


----------



## spiel (26 März 2013)

Danke! Vor allem für das 8 Mile Bild.


----------

